
2004 Presentation on Marketing at Amazon [pdf] - craigkerstiens
http://ai.stanford.edu/~ronnyk/emetricsAmazon.pdf
======
coloneltcb
This is awesome. Shame it slipped through the cracks and didn't make the
frontpage

